# Shark with a strange jaw



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

My girlfriends biology prof sent this to her and I thought it was really cool

I'm not fluent enough in Japanese to translate anything but its a cool video!


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks like the jaws of the creatures from Alien, I was waiting for a biting tongue next.


----------



## summit (Aug 22, 2010)

effox said:


> Looks like the jaws of the creatures from Alien, I was waiting for a biting tongue next.


Thats what first came to my mind too, creepy looking thing for sure, but also really unique at the same time.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Correct me if i'm wrong, but that's a Goblin Shark right? I got no sound at all... dunno if there's anyone talking on the background >P


----------



## wsl (Apr 21, 2010)

Yes, this is a goblin shark. The Japanese commentary talks about how the shark shoots out its jaws to better catch escaping prey, how the teeth got stuck on the diver's suit but they were too thin and the diver wasn't hurt, and then it disappeared back into the darkness after letting go.

Although it looks really unique, being able to dislocate their jaws like this is very common among sharks, as they all have jaws that are not attached to their skulls unlike us humans, so they are able to push it forward to help catch their prey and take a bigger bite. 

Agreed, this looks kind of like the alien, but you should see the moray eel for a better comparison. Morays actually have a second set of jaws in their throat to help them pull food into their gullet.


----------



## Hammer (Apr 22, 2010)

Yeah goblin shark. Deep sea. Saw a documentary once on deep sea sharks. pretty neat.


----------

